# Flesh eating bacteria??



## G Duck (Jun 15, 2009)

I talked to a friend today, he said a friend of one of his co-workers had contracted a horible flesh eating bacteria sometime last week.
He said that the doctors consulted with the cdc, and believe that it started with a cut he recieved while flounder gigging the other night. He accidentaly stuck a finger in the mouth of a fish while  getting it out of the water. ( have done that before). Last he heard he was on a venthilator in Savannah. It did not sound good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 15, 2009)

Necrotizing Faciitis is a terrible nasty bacterial infection and is severly life threatening if not treated immediatly. It takes months and sometimes years to recover from the damage it can do, not to mention all of the skin grafts and surgeries.

My wife is an RN and has seen several cases of it and the stories she tells about the patients with it are disturbing at best.

I do hope the Dr.s can help your friend to a suffecient recovery.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jun 16, 2009)

That's scary. 

Is there no vaccine for it?


----------



## G Duck (Jun 16, 2009)

Im not sure. It is fast acting bacteria from what I heard. Im not sure of the outcome yet, will try to find out from my friend.


----------



## Colby (Jun 17, 2009)

I heard about this as well!!! I hope everything turns out for the better!


----------



## fishndinty (Jun 17, 2009)

There is NO vaccine for this disease.  The culprit is actually a common bacteria, generally a staphylococcus species.

it becomes almost invariably fatal if that strain is resistant to antibiotics.  This has become more common in recent years.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jun 17, 2009)

OK, is this common. I'm sticking my hands in fish mouths all the time. Is it just flounder? Are all species subject to being carriers of this disease? Is it just saltwater, tell me more.


----------



## cathooker (Jun 17, 2009)

Parker Phoenix said:


> OK, is this common. I'm sticking my hands in fish mouths all the time. Is it just flounder? Are all species subject to being carriers of this disease? Is it just saltwater, tell me more.[/QUOT]
> 
> This bacteria is not just isolated to fish or fishing related activities. It is everywhere. Folks who have never touched any fish other than Capt. D's have gotten this bacteria.


----------



## fishndinty (Jun 17, 2009)

the most common reservoir for the bacteria is actually human skin.  It is fine when it lives on the surface of your skin but past those defenses it can pose a major threat.


----------



## creekrocket (Jun 17, 2009)

I know of two guys in Savannah that have the same infection; I think. It sounds like the same stuff, which if it is, it ain't pretty. The guys that I know have been fighting this stuff for a couple of years now. Its not new,but it's also not good! Just remember to practice good sanitation when out on the water. Our kids have to lay out here too


----------



## chambers270 (Jun 17, 2009)

Most people have staph, strep and other bacteria growing on their skin already that when given the opportuntiy (cut, scrape) can cause a somewhat serious infection. In one study we did in Microbiology roughly a third of the people in the class were carriers of Staphylococcus auerus. Which has a strain(MRSA) that is resistant to some of our strongest antibiotics. That is why it is so important to wash your hands, keep any types of wounds clean and wipe down all equipment at the gym.


----------



## jds912 (Jun 17, 2009)

where the heck did this guy contract infection. i have been inshore fishing on st. simons all my life and have never heard of anything like this. were they gigging here or elsewhere?


----------



## fwhitaker (Jun 18, 2009)

Necrotizing faciitis is caused by a very common bacteria (Streptococcus pyogenes - Strep throat)...being a bacteria no vaccine, that is for viruses.

you come in contact with it on a daily basis.  That's why I second the dressing and protecting the open wounds.

This particular case is more likely caused by the second most common bacteria vibrio vulnificus a bacteria commonly found in ocean water and raw saltwater fish or shellfish and crustations.  It seems to more common in inland or coastal fish, no so much in the offshore.

Many times surgical removal of the tissue and surronding areas is required.


----------



## shortround1 (Jun 18, 2009)

sounds like the same reaction like a brown recluse.


----------



## G Duck (Jun 18, 2009)

jds912 said:


> where the heck did this guy contract infection. i have been inshore fishing on st. simons all my life and have never heard of anything like this. were they gigging here or elsewhere?



Not sure what part of the coast they were gigging on, but have been trying to find out. I would think if he was from the Jesup area, that it would be Glynn, Camden, or McIntosh?  From what I understand, he slid his hand underneath the fish to lift it out of the mud, must have nicked a finger in the fishes mouth, or could have had an open wound. After the diagnosis, they said that was the likely reason. Like someone else said, I dont think it is specific to a particular species. 
I also heard that it had something to do with poluted water? and human waste? Someone may have more info on it?


----------



## fishndinty (Jun 18, 2009)

fwhitaker said:


> Necrotizing faciitis is caused by a very common bacteria (Streptococcus pyogenes - Strep throat)...being a bacteria no vaccine, that is for viruses.
> 
> you come in contact with it on a daily basis.  That's why I second the dressing and protecting the open wounds.
> 
> ...



Nice.  I knew about Strep pyogenes being one of the nasties that could eat flesh like this.

Never heard of vibrio vulnificus.  Now I have reading to do!


----------



## chambers270 (Jun 18, 2009)

Here is a link to the CDC on Staphylococcus aureus and also the strain I mentioned MRSA (methicillin-resistant Staphylococcus aureus) 

http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/dhqp/ar_MRSA_ca_public.html#2


----------



## creekrocket (Jun 18, 2009)

Ya'll might want to check out M-Marinum as well. This is what seems to be giving the fellows I know, such a hard time.


----------



## GAGE (Jun 18, 2009)

A well known inshore guide out of TX contracted it from a stingray not to long ago and the pictures from TEXAS KAYAK FISHING were brutal!


----------



## alphachief (Jun 18, 2009)

GAGE said:


> A well known inshore guide out of TX contracted it from a stingray not to long ago and the pictures from TEXAS KAYAK FISHING were brutal!



I've seen those pics.  If he keeps/kept his foot, I'll be amazed.  It looks like someone opened it up with a chain saw.


----------



## markmg (Jun 18, 2009)

I did hear of a guy in Sunbury getting this very same thing a couple of summers ago. He cut himself while dumping some crab pots and it started there. Apparently the infection made it to about his shoulder - most of the skin was removed to rid the infection? They had to graph a lot of skin on his arm, sounds terrible.


----------



## jmwoffshore (Jun 18, 2009)

*Flesh-Eating Bacteria at the Beach*

Something  I was reading the other day.


Beware of Flesh-Eating Bacteria at the Beach
Flesh-Eating Bacteria Are Rare but Devastating
By ELISABETH LEAMY
July 20, 2007  
Post a Comment Font Size   
Print
RSS
E-mail
Share this story with friends
Buzz Up!
Facebook
Twitter
StumbleUpon
MoreA Texas man is in critical condition and facing the loss of his leg after a swim at the beach. But his attacker wasn't a shark -- it was flesh-eating bacteria. 

Flesh-eating bacteria are rare but devastating. But there are other, much more common types of bacteria that can make swimmers sick, too, and scientists are finding increasing amounts of them in our beach waters. 

While enjoying his beach vacation July 8, Steve Gilpatrick took a brief swim in the Gulf of Mexico off of Galveston, Texas. A rare bacterium entered his system through a diabetic ulcer on his leg, and now he's fighting for his life after the bacterium began literally eating away his leg. But his wife said it looks like he's going to make it. 

"Three surgeries so far, he's cut from his upper thigh and almost to the groin, down to the tops of his toes. So it's going to be a very long recovery," Linda Gilpatrick said. 

The type of bacteria that attacked Gilpatrick occurs naturally and thrives in warm salt water, especially during the summer. 

"Actual infections are quite rare," said Johnny Peterson, a professor in the Department of Microbiology and Immunology at University of Texas' Medical Branch. "I believe there may be 300 cases a year." 

Summer beach closings are typically due to the presence of common bacteria from human and animal waste in the water. 


The number of beaches presenting potential health threats increases each year, and a forthcoming Natural Resources Defense Council report is expected to show yet another rise. 

"I think it is discouraging that we're not moving to find the source of beach water pollution and addressing them," said Nancy Stone, director of the NRDC. 

According to the environmental group, one major culprit is overdevelopment, which removes natural filters like wetlands and trees. Especially after a heavy rain, waste water can run undiluted down to the beach and pollute the water. 

If this news has you more inclined to take a dip in the pool, beware: Chlorine controls bacteria, but chlorine-resistant parasites may be on the rise. 

Michael Beach, director of Healthy Swimming for the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention, warned, "We -- the CDC -- hear of about 30 to 40 outbreaks associated with recreational water use each year. But we need to keep perspective, which is that hundreds of millions of people are visiting the beach, the lake and the pools each year and most of these people don't get sick."


----------



## jds912 (Jun 18, 2009)

i have always gigged at goulds inlet or off north end of sea island, in glynn county. i have never heard of this. i know they used to post up water quality signs at the public access areas. i remember reading somewhere they thought the pollution was coming from the waste water plants in glynn county. all of them are on the water. from what i understand, when it rains alot, it over flows from plant into river. i also now that our waste water treatment plants are long overdo for an overhaul. all glynn county residents will be paying for this overhaul through there water bill in the next few years. maybe this is the culprit.


----------



## G Duck (Jun 18, 2009)

jds912 said:


> i have always gigged at goulds inlet or off north end of sea island, in glynn county. i have never heard of this. i know they used to post up water quality signs at the public access areas. i remember reading somewhere they thought the pollution was coming from the waste water plants in glynn county. all of them are on the water. from what i understand, when it rains alot, it over flows from plant into river. i also now that our waste water treatment plants are long overdo for an overhaul. all glynn county residents will be paying for this overhaul through there water bill in the next few years. maybe this is the culprit.



I just hooked up the boat, going there tonight. I have to admit, this has me concerned. I think though, you can get it from any body of water, or from swimming in it. Im going to look for a pair of gloves now.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jun 18, 2009)

i nearley lost a thumb years ago. pulled a nuckle buster while cleaning a 8 pt skull. hew wudda thunk


----------



## Fishead (Jun 19, 2009)

*Flesh Eating Bacteria*

I'm pretty sure my Mother-In-Law is a carrier!


----------



## shortround1 (Jun 29, 2009)

u guys have skeered me from fishing or swimming unless it is in my own pool. no more saltwater adventures for me, until tomorrow!


----------



## TJay (Jun 29, 2009)

chambers270 said:


> Here is a link to the CDC on Staphylococcus aureus and also the strain I mentioned MRSA (methicillin-resistant Staphylococcus aureus)
> 
> http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/dhqp/ar_MRSA_ca_public.html#2



I can testify first hand knowledge of MRSA.  My wife contracted MRSA a couple of days after out-patient surgery.  She had surgery on friday and monday morning about 4am she had 104 temp.  Took her to the emergency room and by that afternoon she was in intensive care on a ventilator.  She was on a vent for six days and in icu for nine.  I thank God every day for bringing her back to me.  Prayers sent for your friend.


----------



## tidepooleyes (Jul 5, 2009)

SOAP & clean WATER!!!  immed. clean any cuts,  esp. those from oyster shells.  They carry their own brand of evil that is prolific when H2O temps > 80 deg.  The why of "months with R", but here April, Sept, and Oct seem risky.


----------

